# Hard top, soft top or both for daily driver



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

I know this isn't a "plowing" question, but I have a lot of respect for the experience/opinions of the folks in the industry so I thought who better to ask?

I'm considering a 2012 Wrangler Unlimited as my new daily driver. I’m struggling with if I should go for the soft top or spring for the hard top. Probably will never see a plow - I run one of my friends rigs at this point - so light mounting won't be an issue. 

I like the idea of being able to flip open the soft top in nice weather as opposed to removing the front sections of the hard top and having to find a place to keep them, but I don't know if the extra noise on the highway will be an issue. Also, does anyone know if you buy the factory soft top are all the mounting points there to attach a factory hard top at a latter date?

Thanks in advance for your comments!

Dave


----------



## nh785 (Oct 22, 2009)

get both ordering the kits after is way more costly


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

nh785;1311466 said:


> get both ordering the kits after is way more costly


Second that, it's way cheaper out of the factory. I have dual tops on my '04, the hardtop is nice, quiet and warm in the winter, and nothing beats the ease of rolling back the soft top.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

I have an 05 unlimited. That's the long version with the extra floor space behind the rear seat.

I bought it new with the dual top option.

The jeep is quieter with the hard top but is not as quiet as my gmc yukon xl.

If I was to buy another new jeep I would only get the soft top. Reason is the hard top is heavy to remove and takes up a lot of space to store.

For the last two years I have not used the hard top because of the weight and have gone through the winter with the soft top and have found it to be very warm. Jeeps are known to have great output with the heat and ac.

I'd also go with the 1/2 doors because I like to go door less a lot with all the side and rear curtains off. Keep the top up so I don't sun burn.

As to lights people put light bars so no need to have a hard top. The light bar uses the same bolt holes as the windshield.

I don't plow with my jeep, but if I would having a soft top would not stop me.


----------

